# If you were going to the grocery store tomorrow, what would you listen to today?



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Just curious .


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Whatever I was going to listen to if I wasn't going to the grocery store tomorrow..


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not sure, but I would gladly pay you Tuesday for some Pinnock on harpsichord Bach today.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Perhaps some Satie? Valse du Chocolat aux amandes?

Then again, I might just listen to Black Sabbath's Paranoid, as I usually do whenever I have to go to a shop.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

well i went to the store to day and last night i listened to the magic flute...just a couple sceens


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

*Glad that you asked!*

Something befitting the occasion of course!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Is that one of those zen questions?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I was thinking of maybe Bach's "Coffee" Cantata. Or something from "Carnival of the Vegetables."


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2016)

MarkW, I want to thank you for making the actual thread I've felt like I've been in for the few weeks. 

We should probably make a thread listing all possible life scenarios in which one might possibly (or impossibly) hear music, so that we don't miss any opportunities for unique and totally necessary threads.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I would listen to the third movement of Shostakovich's Symphony no. 13 to remind myself how much more depressing and fruitless the experience of being "In the Store" could be.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Something as interesting (read boring) as a trip to the grocery store. Therefore, Cage's 4'33" might do the trick.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Going to the grocery store tomorrow has never been a deciding force as far as my listening program today is concerned. But having been asked, I might just listen to some 18th century music as usual.


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

Robert Ashley (



)

(Probably not really, but it makes me feel clever.)


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

nathanb said:


> MarkW, I want to thank you for making the actual thread I've felt like I've been in for the few weeks.
> 
> We should probably make a thread listing all possible life scenarios in which one might possibly (or impossibly) hear music, so that we don't miss any opportunities for unique and totally necessary threads.


I think TC would be a lot better if they would just let you pick all the necessary threads. You have my vote!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It's a trick question. Whenever I go to the store it's always today. It's never tomorrow. I wish I could figure out a way to go yesterday.

But as a hypothetical scenario, I would pull up a version of my catalog that's in a spreadsheet, sort by number of deep listens then by a random number generator, choose whether it should be chamber or orchestral and pick the next piece to fit that description missing a deep listen tag -- if any of that made sense.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

nathanb said:


> MarkW, I want to thank you for making the actual thread I've felt like I've been in for the few weeks.
> 
> We should probably make a thread listing all possible life scenarios in which one might possibly (or impossibly) hear music, so that we don't miss any opportunities for unique and totally necessary threads.


Ditto this. And I would listen to Haydn's Symphony 83. "The Hen"


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Am I the only person here who doesn't mind grocery shopping? 

I've got it pretty easy, though. My local Kroger always plays classical music, and Trader Joe's usually has on some great 80's tune I haven't heard in years.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Balthazar said:


> Am I the only person here who doesn't mind grocery shopping?
> 
> I've got it pretty easy, though. My local Kroger always plays classical music, and Trader Joe's usually has on some great 80's tune I haven't heard in years.


No, you're not, I don't mind either and I am going mostly very early, so the the mu-sac is not on yet :lol:


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Whether or not I'm going to the grocery store has absolutely no influence on what music I listen to. 
Although, I might listen to something soothing post de facto to calm my nerves. Can't STAND grocery stores. So many annoying people and misbehaving children that grate on my nerves.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, what an unbelievable coincidence - I am going for the weekly grocery shop tomorrow (it being Friday)!

I was checking out a Hydan appreciation thread here at TC yesterday and noted down the recommendations, so I'm thinking I'll raid my Brilliant big box and listen to one of those. I just love these questions that cut to the core of the existential dilemma of choice. Don't you?

Great thread.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

"Yes, We Have No Bananas".


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Gordontrek said:


> . . . Can't STAND grocery stores. So many annoying people and misbehaving children that grate on my nerves.


I tend to go very late (23:00) at night which avoids all the screaming kids. The shelves are by then fully stocked, and absolutely no lines at the checkout.

On the way to and from the store I will listen to our local classical FM station (KUAT).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I can handle a small grocery trip to Whole Foods if I am also getting some of the hot food to carry out and am hungry.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I would probably listen to P.D.Q. Bach's Oratorio "The Seasonings", s. 1/2 tsp. If I had made a dodge down the spice aisle.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

A lot of good music to compensate for the crap I'll hear in the supermarket.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

DeepR said:


> A lot of good music to compensate for the crap I'll hear in the supermarket.


I normally wear an earbud and that way am not aware of the crap music in the store.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I normally wear an earbud and that way am not aware of the crap music in the store.


Even in the summer Florestan?


----------



## Lucashio (Mar 11, 2016)

Whatever he said


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: It really depends on the size of the store:

If it was a gigantic US supermarket, I would play a grand choral work like Haydn's Creation.

If it was simply a small mom and pop grocery store, something more intimate, such as solo keyboard music, such as a Bach Keyboard Partita.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

hpowders said:


> OP: It really depends on the size of the store:
> 
> If it was a gigantic US supermarket, I would play a grand choral work like Haydn's Creation.
> 
> If it was simply a small mom and pop grocery store, something more intimate, such as solo keyboard music, such as a Bach Keyboard Partita.


What? Not "Appalachian Spring?"


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

Well, I am going to the grocery store tomorrow and here is what I am listening to right now:









So, I guess that answers the question.


----------

